

Startups Are Hard in 100 Different Ways - 7cupsoftea
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/11/startups-are-hard-in-100-different-ways/

======
positivitydan
I try to keep a daily habit of meditation, exercise, healthy food and solid
sleep.

Here's the key for me - even when I'm feeling great and like I can skip a
session I don't. When I do skip I feel fine for a few days then it hits me.

~~~
7cupsoftea
Good point - easy to miss a few days and think you are in the clear.

------
7cupsoftea
Author here - any coping skills you have used to make startups more
emotionally manageable? Any in the article resonate?

Also, we launched www.7cupsoftea.com/startups to help make startups less
stressful.

~~~
xian
This may seem obvious, but just setting a reminder to take a break every 45-90
minutes has helped me step away from the screen, stretch, rest my eyes,
breathe, and maybe get some fresh air, all of which seem to help alleviate
some stress.

~~~
7cupsoftea
I like that idea of taking a break every so often. Makes sense. I'm going to
try to implement that.

